# Rocket Giotto Premium E61 Boiler Pressure too high 1.5bar



## johnuk4 (2 mo ago)

Hello

I am after a little advice regarding my Rocket Giotto if I may?

Recently my boiler pressure has been increasing to 1.5 bar plus whereas it should be around one bar. It has never overblown steam out from the cup warmer but I would like to rectify the issue. I am just wondering where to start and what are the likely cause maybe?

In the past week there also appears to be a little pressure remaining in the portafilter after you disengage the brew cycle. When you force it open you hear the pressure releasing. The back flush is working but I would say not as well as it used to. I’m not sure if the two issues mentioned or linked all likely to be separate so I would be interested to hear your thoughts

Many thanks in advance

John


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

If the pressure is high, the boiler temp is high.
Can you confirm the temp of the water in the boiler?


----------



## johnuk4 (2 mo ago)

Hello Natmat

Yes the temp of the water is coming out at around 96 degrees. Do you know what it should be?

All the best

John


----------

